
The Rise and Fall of the We Company – The Art of We - simonpure
https://simon-l.gitbook.io/the-art-of-we/
======
smacktoward
An FYI for the author: under copyright law, just declaring something to be
fair use, as you do at [https://simon-l.gitbook.io/the-art-of-we/fair-use-act-
discla...](https://simon-l.gitbook.io/the-art-of-we/fair-use-act-disclaimer),
doesn't automatically mean it _is_ fair use.

There are four factors that are evaluated when deciding if a use is fair or
not (see [https://fairuse.stanford.edu/overview/fair-use/four-
factors/](https://fairuse.stanford.edu/overview/fair-use/four-factors/),
[https://copyright.columbia.edu/basics/fair-
use.html](https://copyright.columbia.edu/basics/fair-use.html)), and
republishing the full text of dozens of articles written and owned by other
people without any modification or commentary doesn't come off well under any
of them.

I'm not a lawyer, but I would strongly recommend taking this down before
anyone from Bloomberg finds out about it.

